# Maumee walleye run



## Jmsteele187

Does anyone fish the run from a kayak? I bought one this past spring, and thought about giving it a try.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish4wall

that river is a killer!!! i wouldnt do it... ive seen a ton of guys almost meet their maker..the water is way to rough that time of the year....


----------



## KaGee

It's dangerous enough from a boat, I wouldn't even think about putting a yak out in that flow. Water flow and temperature aside, how would you protect yourself from all the heavy trash that gets swept up in the spring?


----------



## 9Left

Jmsteele187 said:


> Does anyone fish the run from a kayak? I bought one this past spring, and thought about giving it a try.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


no offense inteded...but thats pretty much a suicide attempt


----------



## Flathead76

Wait for the whitebass run when the water is at 579-580 feet. Kayak during the walleye run is a death wish. DO NOT DO IT!!!!! The only kayaks that I have seen during the walleye run would cross the Jerome road rapids to fish the other side which is private property. Of course these morons were wearing chest waders while in thier kayak. Even dumber!!


----------



## BFG

Hey...you can't catch 'em from the couch.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I was just trying to find out if anyone has done it, or if it were possible. I wasn't talking about trying to hit the rapids with a fishin pole. In a yak I would be trying to find slower moving areas.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan

BFG said:


> Hey...you can't catch 'em from the couch.


You're also a lot less likely to die on your couch, haha...


----------



## fisherboy

I have guys (possibility only the same 1) go from the parking lot at Ft Meiggs to the "island" in front. They might not want to walk thru the private property to get there which is understandable.


----------



## sherman51

i,ve been there in a nice stabel boat, and it was alittle hairey at times. it would just be to dangerous to even think about doing it in a kayak. jusm my opinion.
sherman


----------



## billybob7059

I have fished the run with a canoe when the river was to high to reach blue grass island by wading across the side channel. But just to reach blue grass Island and then I waded.


----------



## HuntnTky

The Maumee is VERY COLD during the Walleye run..... normally running VERY fast. Its dangerous from the bank in waders much less a kayak.
Lots of sportsman trying to get an edge might try different things but this isnt a very smart one. I did see one post about just trying to get to bluegrass... that might be ok but still lots of caution need to be plugged into a plan.
I see some overloaded boats of fisherman dressed in winter hunting stuff running the river each spring....makes me shudder!

Water temps high 30s ya dont swim very well in those conditions.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Ok I think he has had enough thoughts about fishing with a yak now cant we just talk about the run


----------



## PARK92

ohhhh the run. when the walleyes come up river and the yahoos come out to play. such a love hate relationship.


----------



## postalhunter1

Let's see...... 3 hour drive both ways to fish elbow to elbow, with people continually casting over your line, and if you actually "catch" a walleye everyone starts creeping closer like vultures!! No thanks......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245

Every year people complain about the crowded fishing on the river. If you don't like fishing elbow to elbow, don't do it. I know I don't unless I'm fishing with friends that enjoy the comraderie. There are plenty of places to catch fish besides the section from White St.- Jerome Rd. You can catch fish WELL upstream from this area and there are plenty of accesses. Granted, the fish aren't as concentated to the point of foul hooking them on almost every cast but if you can read the water you shouldn't have a problem catching fish.

As far as fishing from a yak, it depends on how good you are with it but I wouldn't even consider it unless the river is below 578' a.s.l.


----------



## BFG

It is unlike anything that most have ever experienced. I love it....but it does tax my patience at times. 

The key is figuring out how to play nice with others, while at the same time still getting your fish. When you can do that...it becomes a lot more enjoyable. Until then...stick to Saturday and Sunday afternoons...


----------



## fisherboy

Over 40 years doing this has given me a few more chances. People just allow me a few more mistakes because of my age. LOL. Seriously I don't have many problems because I know most of the guys near where I fish & after so long I am used to it. But learn how to fish before you step in between a few guys.


----------



## Carpman

I have only fished it a hand full of times, but every time I have seen a fist fight and thousands of dollars in fines get handed out. I have even seen a truck and gear get hauled away by out of staters. 

That being said I don't go in the river with waders anymore, but do fish the mouth from a boat. If you are comfortable on an Erie calm day, you can take your yak up there and troll or cast around. Fish are all over up there leaving and coming into the river. And you don't have to deal with the other half.


----------



## Captaindtackleshop

Try Fremont. It may be a better.

Anglers Supply (419)-332-6071


----------



## walleyeguy19

One more month


----------



## acklac7

walleyeguy19 said:


> One more month


3 more weeks...


----------



## JimmyZ

The worst day I was ever on the river was when 3 older gentleman anchored off the stern of their boat. The water was high and fast. They were up by fort Meigs I was down at Orleans. There boat came by empty and half sunk. Sadly one of them lost their life that day. You couldn't pay me to be in a boat during the run let alone a kayak. That river during the run is very unforgiving. Please never ever anchor off the stern.


----------



## loomis82

anchor off the back don't come back...it blows my mind why some of these people with no experience on boating on a river or anywhere by the way they act. we boat almost everyday on the maumee..it's perfectly safe if you know what your doing...it's people with no sense especially those ones using lake anchors the light fork ones...thinking hey this will hold me when really it just tumbles downstream and being they were too close to you in the first place they slam right into you...they panic fire the engine up and run your and their anchor lines both over...and I'm not trying to stir the pot but you usually notice there boat isn't registered in Ohio...people just need to think before they boat on the maumee


----------



## pappasmurf

Can anyone tell me where the camping areas are around Maumee? I would like to set up my pop up when I come up. All help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## 9Left

pappasmurf said:


> Can anyone tell me where the camping areas are around Maumee? I would like to set up my pop up when I come up. All help would be greatly appriciated.


 check out BUTTONWOOD park..campsites are few but you can usually get one...river is within walking distance


----------



## pappasmurf

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out


----------



## loomis82

schroeders campground next to buttonwood..Just down stream...boat launch is deep and in sheltered creek...and if you want to drink some beer buttonwood is a state park so that's a no no.lived across from both places almost all my life and we would still go down just to camp and hangout at schroeders...Can buy daily, weekly, or season passes


----------



## BFG

> The worst day I was ever on the river was when 3 older gentleman anchored off the stern of their boat. The water was high and fast. They were up by fort Meigs I was down at Orleans. There boat came by empty and half sunk. Sadly one of them lost their life that day. You couldn't pay me to be in a boat during the run let alone a kayak. That river during the run is very unforgiving. Please never ever anchor off the stern.


Pretty sure all three of those guys died...they didn't find the one guy until later in the spring...he was pinned underwater against the turnpike bridge. 

IIRC...they were from Cincy.


----------



## Cdubb

I would definitley not reccomend fishing from a kayak. Two years ago I was fishing off of Button wood my friend and I watched a kayak go out before light. We were just waiting for him to go in and about four hours later he hooked a fish and went in. Luckily there was a bunch of boats around him to save him. :!:B One more week hopefully!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Jimmy Z,

pretty sure thats the incident that i personally saw happen, they hadnt anchored yet. But 3 very large gentlemen, dressed for cold weather and not wearing any PFD put their 12 ft boat in at fort meigs. As they were going upriver headin towards the rapids there was a log coming downriver that they didnt see till the last minute and swerved to miss it. Log hit them broadside and flipped them. Only saw one guy come up a couple times then nothing. So sad. Heard they didnt find the one guy till later in the spring as was mentioned earlier.


----------



## homerun

I would highly discourage fishing from a kayak. Many years ago, my dad and I saw 2 men die while fishing from a canoe at the mouth of Sidecut. I do not remember if one of the bodies was even recovered.


----------



## catmoris

Two years ago I found at Bluegrass inland area anchor 20 lb with piece of rope. For my opinion some couldn't lift it up and had to cut rope. There was more then three feet of water, bunches of hooks and lead on rope. it was full plastic bag of waste


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245

Obviously common sence is required when fishing from a boat during or shortly after a high water event. With the lake at a historically low level it will affect the river to the rapids at the downstream end of Bluegrass Island. At normal flow, you're gonna see it lower than ever. I've been watching it since the end of the run last year and I've never seen it that low in 40 yrs. I check it every day


----------



## CarpCommander

JimmyZ said:


> The worst day I was ever on the river was when 3 older gentleman anchored off the stern of their boat. The water was high and fast. They were up by fort Meigs I was down at Orleans. There boat came by empty and half sunk. Sadly one of them lost their life that day. You couldn't pay me to be in a boat during the run let alone a kayak. That river during the run is very unforgiving. Please never ever anchor off the stern.


I think this was back in 2000 or 2001. I was fishing that day. I remember it was a year that the river was at flood stage for almost the entire run. I was fishing across from Orleans in my boat when I saw just the bow of a boat floating downstream.

Shortly after that helicopters and Coast Guard were combing the river. The 3 guys were from Cincy and had anchored off the stern, because they were used to fishing lakes and thats what the usually did. 

I thought one guy made it, but cant really remember. 

What absolutely blows my mind, is WHY CANT THE DIVISION OF WATERCRAFT POST A SIMPLE SIGN ADVISING NOT TO ANCHOR OFF THE STERN!!!! They could post these all the ramps (like what, 3 or 4?) and save someones life. 

It woudnt cost much and would save lives. Some people, such as these guys, simply dont know any better.


----------



## 419deerhunter

CarpCommander said:


> What absolutely blows my mind, is WHY CANT THE DIVISION OF WATERCRAFT POST A SIMPLE SIGN ADVISING NOT TO ANCHOR OFF THE STERN!!!! They could post these all the ramps (like what, 3 or 4?) and save someones life.
> 
> It woudnt cost much and would save lives. Some people, such as these guys, simply dont know any better.


they have all the signs up about legal size walleye you would think they could put a couple up about safe boating


----------



## Flathead76

The only thing the state cares about is fishing licence money and writing tickets. If they cared about the fish they would have dropped the limit.


----------



## rutty

The fish are in the river, did pretty good yesterday! Go get them men!


----------



## JimmyZ

CarpCommander said:


> I think this was back in 2000 or 2001. I was fishing that day. I remember it was a year that the river was at flood stage for almost the entire run. I was fishing across from Orleans in my boat when I saw just the bow of a boat floating downstream.
> 
> Shortly after that helicopters and Coast Guard were combing the river. The 3 guys were from Cincy and had anchored off the stern, because they were used to fishing lakes and thats what the usually did.
> 
> I thought one guy made it, but cant really remember.
> 
> What absolutely blows my mind, is WHY CANT THE DIVISION OF WATERCRAFT POST A SIMPLE SIGN ADVISING NOT TO ANCHOR OFF THE STERN!!!! They could post these all the ramps (like what, 3 or 4?) and save someones life.
> 
> 
> It woudnt cost much and would save lives. Some people, such as these guys, simply dont know any better.


This was the same day. The story I heard was they anchored off the stern. Thought 2 guys popped up right away, were rescued. one guy went under right where it happened and only went a little ways and was pinned under some underwater debris. He was the one who didn't make it. I was fishing Orleans around the bend a little. Remember boat floating down, looked like a 14ft Jon boat. 

I know there have been a few instances down there.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I saw a couple of guys in a canoe cruising past bluegrass today. I saw them leaving Orleans a little latter. Orleans looked perfectly safe to put in a kayak. Buttonwood on the other hand, not in a million years.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyZ

rutty said:


> The fish are in the river, did pretty good yesterday! Go get them men!


Bragger. Just kiddin. Did you wade or boat?

I'm gonna try and hit it when I'm not fishing for those paper mouths.


----------



## Fishguy777

One of my two today. 27"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

Any new news about the river conditions or recent catches? Headed up there this weekend for about 3 or 4 days. Also wondering about the 1 hook rule; anyone know if I'm allowed to have regular lures in my tackle (no to use but just possess) or if you simply aren't allowed to have stuff like that in your possession while on the river?

Need to know so I can pack my gear accordingly for the trip! Thanks!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Jmsteele187

The cold weather has made the fishing tough, but fish are being caught. Not sure if you can possess regular lures or not. It's not easy to carry a lot of gear on the river anyways. I only carry what I need out there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

Mr. A, why tempt fate? Leave the other tackle in the car or at home. Suggest you read up on the hook regs that are in effect until May 1.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## die4irish

cant use it so why pack it?


----------



## jray

im pretty sure he knows the laws and was just asking if he had to remove a bunch of cranks and other multiple hook lures from his box. Generally you can possess it unless its clearly stated you can't.


----------



## KaGee

jray said:


> im pretty sure he knows the laws and was just asking if he had to remove a bunch of cranks and other multiple hook lures from his box. Generally you can possess it unless its clearly stated you can't.


It's been my observation that folks who have little experience fishing the Maumee between February and May, may not be aware of the hook regs. He did ask the question.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

Not to mention, when you're out on the water you have no place to put a tackle box. You can leave it on the bank, but someone could walk off with it. I wear a vest that I carry my weights, leaders, grubs and extra line in. There is no need to carry anything else. I suppose if you're on a boat it would be a different story though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishguy777

Most people in pburg/Maumee don't have to steal items... l've left my box on shore every time I've gone to the Maumee. Descent people around "these" parts. Sometimes IMO it's easier to carry everything I need in one box rather than trying to remember to grab every single thing I need. I've never had an issue with possessing trebles in my box while fishing the run....just don't use them 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishguy777

Sorry for straying off topic.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray

I personally have to have a box and a 2 wheeler to contain all of the tackle i will donate to the fishery lol


----------



## watchout_walleye

I totally agree with you. Some people just don't realize were all fisherman! Personally I'm a very laid back guy and even my patience is tested at times ha ha ha! I caught one 3weeks ago and the next day my spot was swarmed! Anyhow good luck everyone!


----------



## Mr. A

I'll be in a boat, I know the single hook rule, the 1/2" gap rule, and the fish limit. I was just wondering if I had to take a bunch of cranks and such out of my tackle bag or if I'm ok so long as I'm not using the stuff. No where in the regs did I see that I could not have the stuff, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't accidently breaking the rules/laws/regs.

From what I can tell I can leave my stuff packed and just not use it. I just don't wanna need something and not have it. For instance I took the trebs off a rebel craw and put a single circle hook on it so I can throw it if I want. 

Not a boy scout but I wanna be prepared for whatever.

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## rutnut245

Mr. A said:


> I'll be in a boat, I know the single hook rule, the 1/2" gap rule, and the fish limit. I was just wondering if I had to take a bunch of cranks and such out of my tackle bag or if I'm ok so long as I'm not using the stuff. No where in the regs did I see that I could not have the stuff, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't accidently breaking the rules/laws/regs.
> 
> I'm sure that won't be a problem. Just don't over think it. Floaters or small jigs and twisters are all that's required and much cheaper.


----------



## mlayers

Heading to Maumee Friday morning after work. Get off at 7:30a.m. and will be heading that way. Should be in Maumee by 9:30. If anyone would like to get together for the day drop me a PM and I will shoot you my cell# or shoot me yours and I will give you a call.....Matt


----------



## 9Left

Mr. A said:


> I'll be in a boat, I know the single hook rule, the 1/2" gap rule, and the fish limit. I was just wondering if I had to take a bunch of cranks and such out of my tackle bag or if I'm ok so long as I'm not using the stuff. No where in the regs did I see that I could not have the stuff, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't accidently breaking the rules/laws/regs.
> 
> From what I can tell I can leave my stuff packed and just not use it. I just don't wanna need something and not have it. For instance I took the trebs off a rebel craw and put a single circle hook on it so I can throw it if I want.
> 
> Not a boy scout but I wanna be prepared for whatever.
> 
> Mr. A
> 
> My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.



I get what yer sayin Mr. A, heck , when your duck hunting, if you were to leave a lead shot shell in your vest by accident and got checked, youd get a ticket, ODNR would just assume youre using it for the ducks, your concern for carrying other tackle is completely legit. If it was me, I'd take the extra few minutes to unpack it anyway and leave it at home. Good luck slayin some eyes!


----------



## 419deerhunter

will be at the river this sat.


----------



## mlayers

419deerhunter where do you fish from. I am hoping to get to the bluegrass inland. Maybe I will see you out there. Good luck....Matt


----------



## 419deerhunter

hoping on blugrass if the crowds aint to bad


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday probably buttonwood if water stays the same


----------



## KaGee

River looking better tonight, need some warmer days.


----------



## midoh39

I'll be down Sunday, I'll either be at the Tow Path or Buttonwood.


----------



## Erie1

Seen 1 fish caught and 10 people come and go. We stayed about 2 hr. and the cold ran us out. There was ice on the bay when I got up this morning. IS THIS EVER GOING TO END!!!!!!
Oh well.... if the temp. get around 40 this weekend I may try the rock piles on the bay.


----------



## Mr. A

9Left said:


> I get what yer sayin Mr. A, heck , when your duck hunting, if you were to leave a lead shot shell in your vest by accident and got checked, youd get a ticket, ODNR would just assume youre using it for the ducks, your concern for carrying other tackle is completely legit. If it was me, I'd take the extra few minutes to unpack it anyway and leave it at home. Good luck slayin some eyes!


your right. I'll take out the cranks with trebs on them. I did however modify a few more cranks down to a single hook, figured why not. May never use them but as the saying goes it better to have and not need, then to need and not have!
Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## 9Left

Mr. A said:


> your right. I'll take out the cranks with trebs on them. I did however modify a few more cranks down to a single hook, figured why not. May never use them but as the saying goes it better to have and not need, then to need and not have!
> Mr. A
> 
> My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


yea, you could do that to a few cranks, i guess....but i can almost GAURANTEE, you will not be using any kind of crankbait on the maumee for walleye during the run..... maybe later in April or may, for the white bass run, cranks would be used..but definitely NOT during the run, even if its only one hook on it and legal...stick with the carolina rig and floating jigheads...good luck bud


----------



## 9Left

Mr. A said:


> .
> 
> 
> but as the saying goes it better to have and not need, then to need and not have!
> Mr. A
> 
> My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.



Well, that is a very true saying, but....

one more tip...if your on the maumee, in waders, for any length of time, its actually better to have only EXACTLY what you need, floaters, jigs,weights, extra line,stringer,net,pole, maybe a small snack or two if theres room to stuff it in yer waders...bringing other crap out there with you on the river is nothin but a headache


----------



## 419deerhunter

How much weight have you guys been throwing down there right now. Headed down there in the morning. Probably start at Orleans and the head to blu grass after


----------



## HOCKEY

It was sure cold, managed one nice female, flowing eggs as soon as we got her in, Also caught one small male Also milking
as we got him in the boat. Both fish realsed to do thier thing, 
Lots of small males caught today, lost 5 or 6 more, Fishing
schorders farm 1/2 oz 4 ft. leads.Capt. Mike Reel Sport Charters.


----------



## 419deerhunter

HOCKEY said:


> It was sure cold, managed one nice female, flowing eggs as soon as we got her in, Also caught one small male Also milking
> as we got him in the boat. Both fish realsed to do thier thing,
> Lots of small males caught today, lost 5 or 6 more, Fishing
> schorders farm 1/2 oz 4 ft. leads.Capt. Mike Reel Sport Charters.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## anglermama

From what I have seen and heard fishing this morning picked up a bit...don't know how the evening bite went as I left the campground around 4.


----------



## midoh39

I'm just looking for some advice, I recently got a St.Croix Avid 6'3" M power XF action, do you guys think this would be okay for the run? I don't want to break it


----------



## kprice

midoh39 said:


> I'm just looking for some advice, I recently got a St.Croix Avid 6'3" M power XF action, do you guys think this would be okay for the run? I don't want to break it


Just don't yank too hard on snags. You have a lifetime warranty on the Avid so don't worry too much.


----------



## Jmsteele187

midoh39 said:


> I'm just looking for some advice, I recently got a St.Croix Avid 6'3" M power XF action, do you guys think this would be okay for the run? I don't want to break it


It sounds like a great rod to be using. Like kprice said, just be careful when you get hung up, because of the xf action.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes

Berkley made/makes a small tackle box that straps around your chest and is contoured to fit comfortably. It was a good size to hold both jigs and plastics, and flips down to give you a little tray to work off of. Back when I fished Maumee every year I never went without it. Not sure if they even make them anymore, but they were perfect for the run.


----------



## All Eyes

midoh39 said:


> I'm just looking for some advice, I recently got a St.Croix Avid 6'3" M power XF action, do you guys think this would be okay for the run? I don't want to break it


If you've never used one before, you are really going to like that rod. It will work just fine for the run. If you use no stretch line and lead jigs, you will feel every tiny bump. Especially with the X fast action. Setting the hook is little more than a wrist motion with that set up.


----------



## Redhunter1012

midoh39 said:


> I'm just looking for some advice, I recently got a St.Croix Avid 6'3" M power XF action, do you guys think this would be okay for the run? I don't want to break it


You're fine. I use a 6'10" Legend ML with XF tip. Its a great setup


----------



## midoh39

Thanks guys! I'll be out again on Sunday, I was just concerned about the XF tip


----------



## jphilb

what is the weather reports looking like up there for next week ive looked them up on the net and they are all over the place just wanted to know waht the local guys were saying thank you


----------



## Mr. A

Was up there last weekend. Watched the weather deteriorate rapidly. Water temps dropped the night before we got there, raised back up on Saturday even though the weather was worse. Water was low Saturday, maumee tackle said it dropped 3.5" the on Sunday morning, but it was up 5" at the boat ramp?

Saturday we spun the prop on a rock, pulled to the side and fixed it on the river. Made it 10 yards and spun the prop again. Called it a day to go fix it and make some shear pins at the hotel.  Saturday was also the nicest and there were a few catches, mostly singles. 

Sunday was nasty, 25mph winds, 34 deg before windchill. Water was 38 deg at the boat. Catches were semi-common but only singles and doubles.

Left early cause the run is not on and snow was a commin'! There's fish in there but the weather is killing it right now.

We only caught one medium sized Jack but it was great getting out and fishing. Saw a few big Jacks caught all were milking, couple of females but no real size to them.

That river is no joke. Currnet is swift when there's no wind, fast with it. Saw 4 or 5 guys wading fall and have to hurry to their trucks, wished them well, hope they're ok.

We were throwing floating jigs and using 1.5oz weight and couldn't hold the bottom very well. Most fish we saw caught were on chart grubs with chart or green heads, or the night glow heads and grubs.

And the rangers safety checked every boat coming off the water. Said they'll be doing it for the next 6 to 8 weeks as well.

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## midoh39

Anybody going to give it a try tomorrow? I don't have classes tomorrow or Thursday so I figure with the snow melt and warming temps that it could be worth a shot.


----------



## rutnut245

Mr. A said:


> Was up there last weekend. Watched the weather deteriorate rapidly. Water temps dropped the night before we got there, raised back up on Saturday even though the weather was worse. Water was low Saturday, maumee tackle said it dropped 3.5" the on Sunday morning, but it was up 5" at the boat ramp?
> 
> The river was up at the ramp because the N.E.wind was pushing it up. The river level is measured above Blue Grass island and the river is at lake level all the way to the rapids below the island. With a west wind and the river at 580' or lower, launching at Maple street or Orleans and heading upstream is going to be a challange. Boaters might want to bring spare props and shear pins.


----------



## Mr. A

rutnut245 said:


> Mr. A said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was up there last weekend. Watched the weather deteriorate rapidly. Water temps dropped the night before we got there, raised back up on Saturday even though the weather was worse. Water was low Saturday, maumee tackle said it dropped 3.5" the on Sunday morning, but it was up 5" at the boat ramp?
> 
> The river was up at the ramp because the N.E.wind was pushing it up. The river level is measured above Blue Grass island and the river is at lake level all the way to the rapids below the island. With a west wind and the river at 580' or lower, launching at Maple street or Orleans and heading upstream is going to be a challange. Boaters might want to bring spare props and shear pins.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the wind was strong but there was an 8.5" difference between what was reported and what I found? I can't see how the wind makes that much of a difference? Not to mention the rocks that were showing beside the ramp were claf deep the next day.
> 
> Mr. A
> 
> My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## rutnut245

It's not unusual for the river to rise well over a foot with an East wind. I've seen it many times.
That's why the river level is taken from a spot well upstream from where it is affected by the lake level.


----------



## die4irish

rutnut245 said:


> It's not unusual for the river to rise well over a foot with an East wind. I've seen it many times.
> That's why the river level is taken from a spot well upstream from where it is affected by the lake level.


^^^^ what doc said is correct


----------



## anglermama

rutnut245 said:


> With a west wind and the river at 580' or lower, launching at Maple street or Orleans and heading upstream is going to be a challange. Boaters might want to bring spare props and shear pins.


Or Launch at Schroeders


----------



## rutnut245

anglermama said:


> Or Launch at Schroeders


Although I don't fish from a boat, that would be my first choice. Better water level and right in the middle of some of the best fishing on the river.:B


----------



## wave warrior

well going to give it a try this weekend fri-sun. Hope the bite picks up, this is the only 3 days i can go, plus i have nothing better to do should be able to find some, we have done well in the past, just might be a slow bite but thats fishing right? Going to swap props as i know what happens there my fishing partner is a big guy so i'll put him in front, should bring the motor up to a safe level IF anyone cares to shoot me a PM with a starting point that would be great! i dont know the names of all the areas but pretty sure we launch at maple...


----------



## PARK92

damn i was using 1/2oz weights all weekend and felt that was perfect for the water level. 1.5 oz seems real heavy.


----------



## 9Left

Mr. A said:


> rutnut245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the wind was strong but there was an 8.5" difference between what was reported and what I found? I can't see how the wind makes that much of a difference? Not to mention the rocks that were showing beside the ramp were claf deep the next day.
> 
> Mr. A
> 
> My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> yep..what rutnut said, i remember once several years ago, my dad and granpa took me to sandusky river in the spring for a weekend of white bass fishing..we left the campground in the morning by the river...the wind picked up a bunch and when we got back to the dock, the boat dock was nearly submerged and our tents and gear were floating in a foot of water! The wind has quite an impact on the rivers, lake erie is like a big bowl.
Click to expand...


----------



## midoh39

I just got back, got 2 keepers lost a couple others on the way in. But all in all it was a great day, tested out my new st. croix and that is probably the best purchase of my life! 
P.S where I was fishing a boat literally anchored in the hole where the fish were, and kept tangling lines with all of the guys in the line I was fishing. O well probably wouldve limited if they weren't there!


----------



## All Eyes

Are there any lead jiggers left at Maumee? When I stopped fishing the run many years ago, the leaders and floating jigs was first getting popular. Now it seems that everyone has switched over. To me there was nothing better than feeling the jig tapping across the rocks and then that soft feeling of a walleye eating it. When I switched to the floaters it wasn't as much fun for me because I couldn't feel the bite as much.


----------



## wave warrior

since the maumee is a erie trib., do i need flares on the boat??? never took the before, just on the open water...


----------



## DeathFromAbove

wave warrior said:


> since the maumee is a erie trib., do i need flares on the boat??? never took the before, just on the open water...


If its the one in the pic sitting in your driveway I would say yes. Small boats dont but still need a distress flag and whistle.


----------



## PARK92

im headed out after work should be in the water by 5:30. fishing bluegrass


----------



## wave warrior

DeathFromAbove said:


> If its the one in the pic sitting in your driveway I would say yes. Small boats dont but still need a distress flag and whistle.


the one in driveway pic is a 19'er and has flares etc, i am taking my 16' monarch, i have everything on it but flares...i dont think they ever asked to see flares at maumee but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Spaniel235

If it's under 16ft....flares aren't legally needed, but they're nice to have in case.....good luck


----------



## wave warrior

guess i will get some flares then, dont want to be stopped from launching...from years back we were always checked on the way out but had my 12'er or my friends 14'er and i know we didnt have flares then. i have waded over to bluegrass and at ft meigs...its NOT for me! seen to many go down...i am too short to get in line with most and didnt care for the super strong current at bluegrass!!! much happier to take the boat and have my gear and a sammy n soda close by


----------



## Mr. A

wave warrior said:


> guess i will get some flares then, dont want to be stopped from launching...from years back we were always checked on the way out but had my 12'er or my friends 14'er and i know we didnt have flares then. i have waded over to bluegrass and at ft meigs...its NOT for me! seen to many go down...i am too short to get in line with most and didnt care for the super strong current at bluegrass!!! much happier to take the boat and have my gear and a sammy n soda close by


If this was in response to my posting please let me clarify, they were checking on the way out. Also, not sure they looked for flairs on our 16'er.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1

Life Jackets for all on board
Fire Surpression
Whistle
Orange emergency flag
Throwable life jacket (boat cushion)
Anchor
Boat Registration (no sober sticker without this item)

I believe that is what is required at the Maumee. You most likely will be checked for each of the items at the ramp and tickets will be issued.


----------



## KaGee

It's my understanding that boat regs are not body of water specific. They are size/type of craft specific.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection

KaGee said:


> It's my understanding that boat regs are not body of water specific. They are size/type of craft specific.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lake Erie does have some special equipment requirements which are not required for inland lakes.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

Misdirection said:


> Lake Erie does have some special equipment requirements which are not required for inland lakes.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What specifically would those be?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection

One requirement which is specific to Lake Erie is that between sunset and sunrise, you are required to have flares on board your boat of 16' or longer. I'll post the link to the ODNR website regarding this when I'm at my computer later this evening.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection

KaGee said:


> What specifically would those be?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Here is the link to the ODNR website which specifically calls out Lake Erie requirements...

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Laws/Required-Safety-Equipment.aspx


----------



## JimmyZ

So since the maumee is a trib. Of Lake Erie, if you launch before sunrise you would be required to have flares, or if you take out after sunset. I always make sure I have handheld flares on board.


----------



## KaGee

JimmyZ said:


> So since the maumee is a trib. Of Lake Erie, if you launch before sunrise you would be required to have flares, or if you take out after sunset. I always make sure I have handheld flares on board.


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## KaGee

Misdirection said:


> Here is the link to the ODNR website which specifically calls out Lake Erie requirements...
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Laws/Required-Safety-Equipment.aspx


You made it sound like there were a whole new set of requirements. 
I was unaware that flares were not required inland.
They have always been required up here on the big water.

When fishing the run, you are so far up river I can't believe that they would enforce that. The bay would be a different story.


----------



## Misdirection

KaGee said:


> You made it sound like there were a whole new set of requirements.
> I was unaware that flares were not required inland.
> They have always been required up here on the big water.
> 
> When fishing the run, you are so far up river I can't believe that they would enforce that. The bay would be a different story.


I said some special requirements...not a whole new set of requirements. And you never know what they will / will not enforce. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

There isn't "some" special requirements, there is only one addition. Flares.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior

i will just take the flare gun out of big boat just to be sure, but what the heck would flares do for ya on the river haha:S


----------



## Misdirection

KaGee said:


> There isn't "some" special requirements, there is only one addition. Flares.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


For boats over 26' flares are always required regardless of time or day. Likewise a whistle or sound producing device is not required for federal waters (Lake Erie and the Ohio River) for boats under 16' so there is another difference. I'll stick to my "some" as being accurate.

And your welcome for the ODNR link.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection

And whistles and sound producing devices are not required for inland lakes...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

I have a call into the local Division of Watercraft office. I will inquire what rules they are enforcing in Maumee and Perrysburg. Will report back.


----------



## snow on top

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Laws/Ohio-Boat-Operators-Guide/Ch-2-Equipment-Requirements

The guy is reasonable ,


----------



## KaGee

The local office of the Division of Watercraft out at Maumee Bay referred me to the Code of Federal Regulations.


> CFR  Title 33  Chapter I  Subchapter S  Part 175  Subpart C  Section 175.105
> 
> 33 CFR 175.105 - Definitions.
> 
> § 175.105
> Definitions.
> (a) Visual distress signal means a device that is approved by the Commandant under 46 CFR Part 160 or certified by the manufacturer under 46 CFR Parts 160 and 161.
> (b) Coastal waters means:
> (1) The U.S. waters of the Great Lakes (Lake Erie, Huron, Michigan, Ontario, and Superior);
> (2) The territorial seas of the United States; and
> (3) Those waters directly connected to the Great Lakes and territorial seas (i.e., bays, sounds, harbors, rivers, inlets, etc.) *where any entrance exceeds 2 nautical miles between opposite shorelines to the first point where the largest distance between shorelines narrows to 2 miles, as shown on the current edition of the appropriate National Ocean Service chart used for navigation.* Shorelines of islands or points of land present within a waterway are considered when determining the distance between opposite shorelines.


So, no, flares are NOT required that far up the Maumee.

Officer Chad did say that when a boat 16 feet and over is inspected in this part of the state, they assume it can and will be used on Lake Erie and so they do look for flares. However, the lack of flares will seldom lead to a citation unless there are other extenuating circumstances.

Hope that helps clear things up.


----------



## HookUpFishOn

Who's fishing Saturday? Planning on hitting Orleans first thing(if there's space.) If still fishing later on, may try Jerome.


----------



## luv fishing

Can anyone tell me what happend yesterday I seen two coast guard helicopters and a boat going up towards Jerome road


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 419deerhunter

luv fishing said:


> Can anyone tell me what happend yesterday I seen two coast guard helicopters and a boat going up towards Jerome road
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There was reports of a boat in distress. But no boat was found so they were called off the river


----------



## wave warrior

KaGee said:


> The local office of the Division of Watercraft out at Maumee Bay referred me to the Code of Federal Regulations.
> 
> 
> So, no, flares are NOT required that far up the Maumee.
> 
> Officer Chad did say that when a boat 16 feet and over is inspected in this part of the state, they assume it can and will be used on Lake Erie and so they do look for flares. However, the lack of flares will seldom lead to a citation unless there are other extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up.


thanks! i will just get mine out of my other boat...no way is the 16'er going on the big pond!!


----------



## snow on top

Anyone running up river better take a extra prop.saw several boats hit bottom yesterday,the water is low ,


----------



## wave warrior

snow on top said:


> Anyone running up river better take a extra prop.saw several boats hit bottom yesterday,the water is low ,


i take a spare but only run high idle speed there...also the water is up 10" from yesterday and rising...no need for speed on the river, its just too unpredictable unless ya have a jet motor...and when guys are lined up wading i wont be the one gettin lead thrown at him heading out in a couple hrs, going to hit the afternoon bit as well as sat and sunday. sounds like the bite has picked up some so i like our chances for some legal fish!


----------



## Erie1

wave warrior said:


> i take a spare but only run high idle speed there...also the water is up 10" from yesterday and rising...no need for speed on the river, its just too unpredictable unless ya have a jet motor...and when guys are lined up wading i wont be the one gettin lead thrown at him heading out in a couple hrs, going to hit the afternoon bit as well as sat and sunday. sounds like the bite has picked up some so i like our chances for some legal fish!


I love hearing this. You know I take my boat up river and do my best not to interfere with the fisherman on shore but if some idiot on shore is having a bad day and really wants some excitement.. throw a lure and stick me with it and they will get more excitement then they bargain fore. I'll be more then happy to return the hook in person!
Back to the point of the post.... If you go on the back side of the island across from Orleans Park the water is deeper and you will bother fewer shore fisherman.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Since the river is as low and slow as it is, what do you all think of taking a kayak out to Orleans park? I was out there last night and it looked like a great spot to try it. I might try it tomorrow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Jmsteele187 said:


> Since the river is as low and slow as it is, what do you all think of taking a kayak out to Orleans park? I was out there last night and it looked like a great spot to try it. I might try it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You could do it easy enough. Only problem is when the water gets low and slow there, the fish tend to move upstream.


----------



## Mr. A

Jmsteele187 said:


> Since the river is as low and slow as it is, what do you all think of taking a kayak out to Orleans park? I was out there last night and it looked like a great spot to try it. I might try it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have only been in a kayak a couple of times but was there, in a boat, yesterday. While the water want so bad yesterday you post brought up a question for me....

How do you manage anchoring your yak and staying put when you catch a decent sized fish, or snagg so much?

Personally, I wouldn't chance it there, but if I was going to these are real issues I wouldn't know about. Seems like a good snag or a decent fish would pull you all over, our at the very least set you adrift.....

Mr. A


----------



## Jmsteele187

I have an anchor and have an anchor trolly that runs the entire length of the yak, so I can position it anywhere. I also have a stake out pole that allows me to anchor in slower shallow water. It's also a sit on top kayak, which is self bailing so I don't have to worry too much about it filling up with water.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

I pulled three jacks today, the biggest about 4 pounds. I threw one snagged jack back in, as well as one sucker.








I was going to use the kayak, but the wind made me think it would be more work than its worth.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras

Jmsteele187 said:


> I pulled three jacks today, the biggest about 4 pounds. I threw one snagged jack back in, as well as one sucker.
> View attachment 72706
> 
> 
> I was going to use the kayak, but the wind made me think it would be more work than its worth.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow really nice work in the wind man!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

Sasamafras said:


> Wow really nice work in the wind man!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks, it's nice not going home empty handed.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool

I fished from thursday to sunday this past week... only day I posted was thursday night, the rest of the nights I was too tired! managed limits every day with sunday morning being the best day! I got my limit in two hours released two legally caught 8# females that I caught within 10 minutes of each other! Probably caught between 45-50 fish (some snagged) in the 3.5 days we were there! Awesome weekend with great friends! I had 1 buddy with me all weekend and another that came friday afternoon, and both of them caught fish and the one who stayed with me sunday got his limit by 1030 and caught 9 on sunday! Neither of them had fished the run before! awesome trip! We fished buttonwood, bluegrass and Ft. Meigs!


----------



## Jin

jiggin'fool said:


> I fished from thursday to sunday this past week... only day I posted was thursday night, the rest of the nights I was too tired! managed limits every day with sunday morning being the best day! I got my limit in two hours released two legally caught 8# females that I caught within 10 minutes of each other! Probably caught between 45-50 fish (some snagged) in the 3.5 days we were there! Awesome weekend with great friends! I had 1 buddy with me all weekend and another that came friday afternoon, and both of them caught fish and the one who stayed with me sunday got his limit by 1030 and caught 9 on sunday! Neither of them had fished the run before! awesome trip! We fished buttonwood, bluegrass and Ft. Meigs!


WOW!! It's impressive. Just wonder what time did you go there? My house is less than 10 mins from sidecut park but when I got there around 7:00am on Sunday, can barely find a spot to stand...


----------



## jiggin'fool

Jin said:


> WOW!! It's impressive. Just wonder what time did you go there? My house is less than 10 mins from sidecut park but when I got there around 7:00am on Sunday, can barely find a spot to stand...


fished buttonwood friday and started around 930... went to bluegrass in the evening and could hardly find a place to park! finally did... fished ft. meigs friday, saturday and sunday! and when you only come up for 1 weekend you get to the spot you want to fish early!


----------



## All Eyes

jiggin'fool said:


> I fished from thursday to sunday this past week... only day I posted was thursday night, the rest of the nights I was too tired! managed limits every day with sunday morning being the best day! I got my limit in two hours released two legally caught 8# females that I caught within 10 minutes of each other! Probably caught between 45-50 fish (some snagged) in the 3.5 days we were there! Awesome weekend with great friends! I had 1 buddy with me all weekend and another that came friday afternoon, and both of them caught fish and the one who stayed with me sunday got his limit by 1030 and caught 9 on sunday! Neither of them had fished the run before! awesome trip! We fished buttonwood, bluegrass and Ft. Meigs!


NICE!!! I haven't fished the run in many years now, but you brought back some good memories. Here is a pic of me on Good Fri. in the mid 90's at Buttonwood with a big carp that hit my jig. What a battle! 
I want to say the limit back then was 8 eyes, but I could be mistaken. At any rate, my buddy Brian limited in 50 minutes the day this pic was taken. All legal jacks. I never heard the end of it. One after the other. What a fun day that was!


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Has anyone caught any bass yet? I fished Sunday and caught a lm and sm bass. I also had a friend say he caught a smallmouth.


----------



## Thumper

Caught one yesterday and one last Sunday - both hit floating jig heads - one yellow & one purple. Down @ Waterville. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet

Good to see the smallies being caught.


----------

